# GLoomis SJ6400 Slate - Guide Swapout



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Had a couple of free hours to kill and decided to change out the guides on one of my ultralight spinning from Fugi "Y" guides to REC black pearl recoils that I had laying around.. 

The Fugi guide on the left weighed more than the entire set of 7 ReCoil guides. Will I notice a difference of 3g saved - probably not...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Now it is truly ultralight.


----------

